# touchpad doesn't work after suspend on RAM [SOLVED]

## waldauf

hi,

i have run suspend_on_disc and suspend_on_ram on my laptop (FS Amilo Pro V3205). i proceeded according http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Fujitsu-Siemens_Amilo_Pro_V3205 and all run all right. i can use both: "hibernate" and "hibernate-ram". but if i run hibernate-ram and then turn on laptop all start except touchpad. and without mouse i can't work...  :Smile: 

can you help me?

emerge --info: 

http://notorola.sh.cvut.cz/~waldauf/stahuj/emerge_info.txt

and if you need xorg.conf:

http://notorola.sh.cvut.cz/~waldauf/stahuj/xorg.confLast edited by waldauf on Thu Mar 06, 2008 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## terminal9

Do you have PS/2 mouse driver statically compiled into kernel? If so, make it a dynamic module and retry...

----------

## waldauf

 *terminal9 wrote:*   

> Do you have PS/2 mouse driver statically compiled into kernel? If so, make it a dynamic module and retry...

 

i thought that this is the problem too, but i have compiled driver like modul and it doesn't work too. so i tried in hibernate config enable: UnloadModule psmouse evdev, LoadModule psmouse evdev and the same result. touchpad doesn't work...

but thank you for your idea  :Wink: 

i found if i put USB mouse in notebook it works fine but douchpad doesn't. before resume i did:

```
# cat /dev/input [press tab]

by-id/ by-path/ event0 event1 mice mouse0

```

and after hibernate-ram:

```
# cat /dev/input [press tab]

by-id/ by-path/ event0  mice
```

this is very strange.... but i don't know what to do for now...

----------

## the_weird

Maybe a little late for an answer but it maybe helps someone else.

The easiest way to fix this is by downgrading bios to v1.10

You will loose support for the c2d cpu but if you have a cd or lower it wont affect anything else besides "Vista ready" but who cares about vista?   :Wink: 

I have tried with both v1.19 and v1.20 and they wont work.

Hope this helps someone!

----------

## SupuS

I have a same problem with touchpad .. but I have C2D procesor .. so if somebody found another solution without bios downgrade I will be very happy  :Smile: 

I tested kubuntu and it has same problem ..

----------

## SupuS

Any news please?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Garfeild

I have same problem. 

Also i tired to use sys-power/hibernate-script. When i use hibernate-ram my laptop become sleeping, but when i wake up it, touchpad doesn't work (there isn't mouse0 device in /dev/input). But when after all i'm starting hibernate (it doesn't work for me. i see this message: /bin/echo write error, no such file or directory) and looking in /dev/input i'm seeing mouse0 device and toucpad is working. It's a magic.

----------

## waldauf

i confirm what said the_weird (thank you for your advise). after downgrade to BIOS 1.10 is suspend to RAM function with touchpad. 

now is available bios 1.20 but i don't try it (may be later  :Wink: )

----------

